# Wyoming Antelope Area 100



## WarYak

Does anyone have experience hunting antelope in Wyoming Area 100 north of Evanston? I was wondering about public access and your overall satisfaction with the area. Thank you for your advice!


----------



## wyogoob

Welcome to the forum WarYak.

Wyoming’s Antelope Area 100 is within the checkerboard area, a mix of private, Federal and State property. 100 has large tracks of great pronghorn habitat with plenty of established roads and not too many fences relative to the unit’s size. Little is posted “no hunting”, but remember in Wyoming it is up to the hunter to know where he is at. I would recommend getting a map if you are a newbie to the area.

100 has two Hunter Management Areas (HMA); Medicine Butte and The Bear River Divide. Both offer access to private and leased ground and provide some good hunting. The free HMA permits can be had online. Detailed ownership maps can also be gleaned from the Game & Fish Department’s HMA site. What a great program; hats off to our local landowners, some of which, by the way, are Utah cattlemen. 

The proximity of the unit to the Greater Salt Lake area and the high harvest success ratio makes Area 100 popular with non-residents. 4 to 5 preference points were needed for a regular Type 1 non-res tag in 2012. Odds of drawing a non-resident Type 1 tag (any antelope) are about 1 in 20 in the computer draw. The expensive Special tags naturally take fewer preference points.

Herd size is down dramatically from the glory days of the 1980s and 90s when hunters could get 4 or 5 additional doe/fawn tags over the counter, but there are enough goats to go around and IMO a 14-incher is easy to find with a little scouting. Horns are generally tall with small prongs, and weird horns are rare. Of course, there are exceptions. A few extra-wide ones are still out in the gene pool. This year the G&F felt the herd was big enough to support over 200 extra doe/fawn tags. I had one, but didn’t fill it. I didn’t need the meat and by the time I went to use it the herd size looked too small to suit me. The area 100 antelope archery season lasts about a month and the rifle hunt is about 6 weeks long.

There’s been a few B&C goats taken off area 100 and about 10 years ago I held one in my hands that was pushing 90 inches! If you are in Evanston, stop by either the Gun Room or Sports World and check out the antelope pics on their big game bragging boards; pretty cool….and hey, drop some coin while you’re there.

My immediate family has hunted antelope in area 100 for over 30 years and has taken somewhere between 75 and a 100 pronghorns off the unit.

Good luck.


----------



## MadHunter

Great advice. I think I will start looking at this area.



wyogoob said:


> ......... If you are in Evanston, stop by either *the Gun Room* or *Sports World *and check out the antelope pics on their big game bragging boards; pretty cool&#8230;.and hey, *drop some coin while you're there.*


BTW............ Shameless plug Goob............. I love it!


----------



## wyogoob

MadHunter said:


> Great advice. I think I will start looking at this area.
> 
> 
> 
> wyogoob said:
> 
> 
> 
> ......... If you are in Evanston, stop by either *the Gun Room* or *Sports World *and check out the antelope pics on their big game bragging boards; pretty cool&#8230;.and hey, *drop some coin while you're there.*
> 
> 
> 
> BTW............ Shameless plug Goob............. I love it!
Click to expand...

 8)


----------



## Squigie

Wyogoob laid it out pretty well.

I'll simply add that in 3 hunts my family participated in on that unit, the process consisted of:
-Enter unit. 
-"Hey, there's one that looks good."
-Bang.
-Flop.
-Field dress.
-Load.
-Breakfast in Evanston by 10 am.


----------



## Bottomwatcher

Here is the buck I took from 100 this year. Lots of fun and quite a few goats.[attachment=2:1n7fr9w0]7.jpg[/attachment:1n7fr9w0][attachment=1:1n7fr9w0]9.jpg[/attachment:1n7fr9w0][attachment=0:1n7fr9w0]8.jpg[/attachment:1n7fr9w0]


----------



## GaryFish

wyogoob said:


> My immediate family has hunted antelope in area 100 for over 30 years and has taken somewhere between 75 and a 100 pronghorns off the unit.


Is that all you got on that area Goob? Sheesh. We need someone that REALLY knows that area, not some poser. Good grief. :?

But really, is there any other human with more hunting experience on this unit? Heck, Goob has all the coyotes and any other critter beat for hunting experience there.

Cool looking loper there Bottomwatcher. Very nice.


----------



## wyogoob

Thanks GaryFish.

I'm familiar with the gene pool represented in Bottomwatcher's nice pronghorn. I think I got his goat's uncle.

If you look at both pics closely you can see that the left horn is laid down some, not as straight up as the right side, helping the horns have that wide, spread-out appearance:








Area 100 - 2010


----------



## GaryFish

Very nice goat Goob. I'm beginning to thing that YOU are the uncle to all the lopers out there!


----------



## wyogoob

Thanks Gary. I told myself I wasn't gonna put up any pics in this thing. sure

In this old pic my wife's area 100 goat's left horn is really laid over:









In the last 25 years that peculiarity has slowly faded away, its not as profound, in area 100, but every now and then I'll see one of these oddballs in nearby Rich County Utah.


----------



## wyogoob

GaryFish said:


> Very nice goat Goob. I'm beginning to thing that YOU are the uncle to all the lopers out there!


Thanks.

Actually the 2010 buck antelope is a young goat with very nice horns for its age. By itself, and at 200-250 yards, it looks like a monster. I try to judge horn size by comparing the length of the horns to the ears. That's not fool-proof, the ears are proportionately smaller.

Area 100 has a good gene pool, good water, good food, and adequate winter habitat. I wish they would cut back on the tags some and let the herd rebuild, let some of the teenage bucks mature into wall hangers.


----------



## MWScott72

Dang Goob, you nailed it on Bottomwatcher's buck - tall with shorter prongs. I've only hunted goats a couple times in WY, but they have both been one of the funnest hunts I've been on. The buck in my avatar (hard as it is to see) is a mid-70s buck out of 63 this fall on a Type 2 tag.


----------



## 105Coues

Good looking goats Goob


----------



## wyogoob

Area 100, 1986. My wife got a really nice antelope that year.



















Wife's goat is on the left:









Those were the days.


----------



## mtnrunner260

Lots of great info wyogoob. What do you think of a type 7 tag in that area? Looking for wife's first big game critter.
Thanks


----------



## Mr Muleskinner

I bet that young lady in the photo could share a dinner story or two.


----------



## wyogoob

mtnrunner260 said:


> Lots of great info wyogoob. What do you think of a type 7 tag in that area? Looking for wife's first big game critter.
> Thanks


Sorry about the late response.

Ya gotta love Wyoming. These type 6 and type 7 thingies we have now are like Option 2² - micro-management squared - lol, whatever works.

Type 7 is land west of the Bear River Divide in Area 100. I'm not sure what the management strategy is behind this relatively new antelope hunting opportunity. There's more private ground there compared to the rest of 100, but there's just not that many goats living full-time these days in type 7. The very south end is good as is the very north end and there were goats in both places after the 2012 rifle hunt. And there's always a few around Woodruff Narrows Reservoir, which by the way would be a great place for a non-res antelope hunter to camp if he had an Area 100 tag.

Remember, private property does not have to be posted in Wyoming and it is the responsibility of the hunter to know where he is at. Also note that much of Antelope 100 is in the Bear River Divide and Medicine Butte Hunter Management Areas and you must have a (free) permit to be on it. Get the permits on the Wyoming G & F website.

IMO it would take a little more effort, some scouting maybe, to harvest an antelope in type 7 versus the rest of the Area 100, but the tag is worth going after, worth having.

Incidently, I can see the south end of Area 100, type 7, from my kitchen window.


----------



## mtnrunner260

wyogoob,
Thanks for the reply. 
We are going to give the type 6 a try, not very good odds and then 99 as a backup. I've hunted 99 before so I know we can get it done just not quite the same as some of the other units. I grew up in Rock Springs so if you ever have questions about over there let me know.


----------



## jmsdad

Thank you wyogoob for the info on Area 100. I found this post via google and decide to sign up to get some more info. 

My 11yr old son and I got drawn for Area 100-7 for the 2013 season. We are CA residents and this will be our first antelope hunt ever. We plan to be in Wyoming one or two days after the season opens. I plan for 2 days travel time (to & from) and 3 days hunting. I have a few more questions if you don't mind...

I heard it can be a zoo with a lot of people on the opener. Is it better when the season opens or towards the end? At this point, we're planning for the Wyoming antelope opener so we can make it back to hunt the CA deer opener. Also, there's a chance of snow later in the season and I would like to avoid that as much as possible being a non-resident.

How far are typical shots @ antelope? My son has been practicing with an AR15 6.5Grendel and can consistently hit an 8" gong @ 250yds and 8/10 times at the same 8" gong @ 300yds prone. I'll limit his shots to 200yds max and try to stalk closer if at longer distance when shooting @ antelope. I need to get him to practice shooting off a tripod for those areas with high vegetation and cannot get prone off a pack.

We plan to camp in the hunt areas and stay in a hotel the last day before driving back home. How is the hotel vacancy in Evanston during opening week? 

I hear knee pads and thick leather gloves are a must for hunting Wyoming. Are the items needed in Area 100?

I haven't bought a Wyoming GPS chip yet, and don't know if I should since we'll be in the Bear River Divide and Medicine Butte Hunter Management Areas.


----------



## wyogoob

jmsdad:

Welcome to the forum!

100 has it's share of cactus but I wouldn't go out of my way crawling around wearing knee pads and gloves for a doe antelope.

Antelope will be 25 yards away at 0700 hrs opening day; by 1200 hrs they will be 2,500 yards away running faster than the Dickens, a coupla 4x4 wheelers in hot (and I do mean hot) pursuit. 

I would practice shooting more, say off-hand or resting on a shooting stick like you alluded to. Try to do a little better than 8" at 250 yards. Find out what a 10mph and 20mph wind does to your particular load or try to avoid a cross wind when hunting. By 0900 hrs on opening morning the antelope will be running 60mph and the 4x4s chasing them will be doing 50mph. Both will be kicking up all kinds of dust. So you can roughly gauge the wind speed by comparing the dust movement to the wheeler movement. 

I shot 3 antelope last year; a mature doe around 150 yards with open sights, a yearling doe at 416 yards, and a small buck with a revolver at 45 yards.

Area 100 is a convoluted mess of public and private land. Some of it is fenced, some is not. Again, private land doesn't have to be fenced or posted in Wyoming; it's up to the hunter to know where he's at. There are not a lot of goats on 100, but many will get pushed in there during the hunt.

I am disappointed the Department put out one-hundred Area 100 tags; fifty would have been plenty. uh...I have an Area 100 type 6 tag.

The drought continues making good antelope forage tough to find and the goats in type 7 may be a little on the gamey side this year. Try to take a doe that has a fawn, or even the fawn. Nursing does will have little or no fat. Antelope fat tastes awlful and takes a lot of time to trim away. A dry doe will have more fat than a doe nursing fawn(s). 

I have no idea what the hotel vacancy rate is in Evanston during the antelope hunt. I haven't stayed in a hotel or motel here since I quit drinking.

I hope this helps, good luck.


.


----------



## DallanC

Necro bump,

My 13 year old boy has a WY unit 100 buck tag that we need to get serious about going up for. He bagged two does last year in UT, mighty excited about chasing a buck this year.

It opened on sept 6th or so and runs through the end of Oct, I've heard later in the season is best so we've been busy with other hunts. But as we'll probably hit this up in the next couple weeks.

Some good and interesting advice in this thread, it seems to be safer to stay up on the northern side where there is more contiguous BLM ground than the "checkerboard". I'm good with maps and try hard to recognize and stay off private land... the checkerboard part looks like a unmitigated mess. 

I've never used the WY permission slip system they have on their website, having a hard time digging up better explanations for what this grants the hunters.

Advice is appreciated, PM me if you have any. Thanks

-DallanC


----------



## wyogoob

Much of area 100 is in the checkerboard strip, about 50% of which is private or state. And a good part of area 100 is in the Bear River Divide or the Medicine Butte Hunter Management Areas. Some of that is prime antelope country. You need a free online permission slip to "trespass" in these areas. Some of the main roads thru 100 are technically private roads, not county. They belong and are maintained by the natural gas companies.

Also you can not have a 4-wheeler on the Hunter Management Areas in 100, not even on a trailer or the back of a truck. thank you

The good news is there are plenty of antelope off of the Hunter Management Areas in 100. Rifle deer is on and the antelope are displaced some.


pm sent

.


----------



## wyogoob

I'm chasing doe/fawn antelope in 100 with my revolver.

Antelope - 3
Goob - 0


----------



## wyogoob

Antelope - 6
Goob - 0

Well I ended up chasing six antelope with a revolver during the long firearm doe/fawn season. Shot and missed one at about 175 yards with a .460 S&W. Boy they're really spooky right down to the last hour of the last day.

Looks as though many of the goats have bunched together; most up on the north end of the unit for the winter. I only seen 200-225 antelope on the last day of the hunt, Friday Oct 31. The mule deer are moving into their winter range out in the sagebrush steppe. Boy, there's some nice bucks out there setting up for the rut. The mule deer herd is improving with the new 3-point or better regs. The antelope numbers look the same as the last couple years.....


----------



## APD

goob, 

how's the antelope numbers looking this season? i picked up a couple of type 7 tags in the 100 unit. i tired 99-7 last year and left feeling defeated. they were all on non-huntable land by the time i was able to hunt. i hope to get out there earlier this year.


----------



## wyogoob

APD said:


> goob,
> 
> how's the antelope numbers looking this season? i picked up a couple of type 7 tags in the 100 unit. i tired 99-7 last year and left feeling defeated. they were all on non-huntable land by the time i was able to hunt. i hope to get out there earlier this year.


I've been out of town a lot since May 1st so I don't know. There's enough to go around I suppose. 100 is not the "Serengeti" it use to be and it "is managed for deer, not antelope" now.

Is 100 type 7 like "doe/fawn on irrigated lands west of the Bear River Divide only on even-numbered days"?

.


----------



## wyogoob

Hey, don't forget: 

You can not have a 4-wheeler on the Hunter Management Areas in Antelope Area 100, not even on a trailer or the back of a truck.

.


----------



## bugchuker

wyogoob said:


> Thanks Gary. I told myself I wasn't gonna put up any pics in this thing. sure
> 
> In this old pic my wife's area 100 goat's left horn is really laid over:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the last 25 years that peculiarity has slowly faded away, its not as profound, in area 100, but every now and then I'll see one of these oddballs in nearby Rich County Utah.


There was one hanging out by the jail in Kemmerer last year, he got hit by a car. I think they are having him mounted and going to hang him in the jail.


----------



## wyogoob

bugchuker said:


> There was one hanging out by the jail in Kemmerer last year, he got hit by a car. I think they are having him mounted and going to hang him in the jail.


Cool

In the 80s there was some cool twisted bucks south of Kemmererer, Area 94, Oyster Ridge. Don't see them anymore.

.


----------



## APD

wyogoob said:


> I've been out of town a lot since May 1st so I don't know. There's enough to go around I suppose. 100 is not the "Serengeti" it use to be and it "is managed for deer, not antelope" now.
> 
> Is 100 type 7 like "doe/fawn on irrigated lands west of the Bear River Divide only on even-numbered days"?
> 
> .


100 7 Sep. 10 Oct. 31 25 Limited quota Doe or fawn valid west of the Bear
River Divide

i haven't heard anything about even days only? thanks for the heads up about the atv thing. i'm still looking to pick one up but prices around here are high. maybe next year.


----------



## toasty

APD said:


> 100 7 Sep. 10 Oct. 31 25 Limited quota Doe or fawn valid west of the Bear
> River Divide
> 
> i haven't heard anything about even days only? thanks for the heads up about the atv thing. i'm still looking to pick one up but prices around here are high. maybe next year.


I think the even days only was in jest. Here is a 14" buck I shot on 100 a couple years ago. I was so focused on his length, I didn't take into consideration his mass which is only average.


----------



## wyogoob

APD said:


> 100 7 Sep. 10 Oct. 31 25 Limited quota Doe or fawn valid west of the Bear
> River Divide
> 
> i haven't heard anything about even days only? thanks for the heads up about the atv thing. i'm still looking to pick one up but prices around here are high. maybe next year.


Sorry, it was a dumb joke. The "even numbered" comment was kinda alluding to how over-managed the antelope hunt has become.

.


----------



## APD

wyogoob said:


> Sorry, it was a dumb joke. The "even numbered" comment was kinda alluding to how over-managed the antelope hunt has become.
> 
> .


ah, i get it now. wasn't sure if it was a joke but i've been thrown off by seemingly trivial regs that weren't obvious in the books. those reg books are like required summer reading with a test when you get back to school in the fall. you know you read them but your not really sure what you read.


----------



## APD

bump for monday's opener. i'm taking my 9 year old out for the first time. he's excited to say the least. we are going to bring the bow for an evening hunt on sunday and the rifle for monday morning. we have 2 doe tags so it'd be nice to get one with each method. so far this season the bow antelope has eluded me. winds were usually the culprit but i was surprised to see how jumpy they were back in august. they hung out skeptically within rifle range but not bow range. if they give us the same opportunity as last month we'll be back in utah by lunch time with 2 doe on ice.


----------

